
The Mother of All Demos - exdsq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mother_of_All_Demos
======
CarCooler
How big of a deal was demonstrating file-linking, graphics, and all of the
mentioned stuff was at the time that we tak for granted today.

